

Show HN: Venturocket.com: get a job or build a team in minutes! - hoag

Hey everyone! After 2 months of hard work making tons of changes and bug fixes, we finally just relaunched Venturocket today. If you already signed up for a beta, you should have received an email explaining the major changes. Either way, we'd love for you to check it out and help spread the word!<p>www.venturocket.com<p>Thanks! :)
======
maxdemarzi
That is an interesting way to tackle the "flood of resumes" problem. I'm
tackling this problem too, but I took a very different approach to the auction
model.

Hell, I never even considered the auction model, it's quite ingenious. Good
luck to you guys.

~~~
hoag
Thanks for the kind words! It means a lot coming from a fellow HN'er. :) I do
hope you'll help spread the word, and hopefully it can generate more views
here on HN as well.

Best of luck to you with your project as well. We should connect and share
stories!

------
mindloop
You really need a designer, it looks outdated and unprofessional at the
moment.

------
pkamb
What's your "pitch" for your domain name? (Why did you pick it?)

~~~
hoag
From our FAQ (www.venturocket.com/faq):

Well, this is all pretty cool, but why Venturocket? It's kind of a long name.

The "Venture" in Venturocket is both the verb ("to venture") and the noun ("a
venture"). We help you find the perfect job for your skills, build your
startup (or other business venture), or find the best talent for your team; so
you can Venture Forth™ and make the world a better and more productive place.
"Rocket" conveys the image of launching your life, your career, your business,
or whatever it is you want to accomplish. It also indicates the speed at which
Venturocket allows such ambitions to come to fruition. Put them together and
you get Venturocket!

~~~
pkamb
I really hope you have the VentureRocket domain....

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://venturocket.com/>

~~~
hoag
Thanks :)

